

Microsoft Visual Studio 2015 Supports Targeting Linux - chenzhekl
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Visual-Studio-2015-Linux-Suppor

======
chrisbennet
The ad covers the article with no obvious way to close it (on my tablet).

